# CHROME bags: messenger vs. backpack?



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

Anyone have an opinion on the Chrome messenger stuff, bag vs. backpack? I ride to work 2x per week, about 22 miles each way (a little over 1 hour on the road, and about 2 hours if I ride the singletrack trail). I have been using my wife's ArcTerryx backpack, and would like to step up to something cycling-specific. I would also use this bag around town-I run many errands on my bike. 

Chrome bags look nice. Any opinion whether the messenger bag would be better than the backpack style? Having not ridden a messenger-style pack, do they stay stable when sprinting (I have a big gear on my fixie and have to sprint up hills to make it to the top) or on somewhat technical singletrack? I am looking at either the Metropolis bag or the Ranchero backpack.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

dawgcatching said:


> Anyone have an opinion on the Chrome messenger stuff, bag vs. backpack? I ride to work 2x per week, about 22 miles each way (a little over 1 hour on the road, and about 2 hours if I ride the singletrack trail). I have been using my wife's ArcTerryx backpack, and would like to step up to something cycling-specific. I would also use this bag around town-I run many errands on my bike.
> 
> Chrome bags look nice. Any opinion whether the messenger bag would be better than the backpack style? Having not ridden a messenger-style pack, do they stay stable when sprinting (I have a big gear on my fixie and have to sprint up hills to make it to the top) or on somewhat technical singletrack? I am looking at either the Metropolis bag or the Ranchero backpack.


Deuter Futura 28 backpack rocks every messenger bag I've ever used. I wouldn't say a backpack is any less cycling-specific for carrying stuff around. The Deuter is hydration-pack ready, has a built-in rain cover, and the suspension design allows a nice airflow across your back. Messanger bags turn my back into a big messy swamp.


----------



## spot (Feb 16, 2005)

I have used both messenger and back packs, I find that messenger bags are easier to get in and get stuff out when on the bike.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I've got the big Chrome backpack for commuting- It's about the best backpack I've ever used- it's really well padded, easy to get on and off and it's HUGE. It stays put on my back no matter how full it is- it doesn't move from side to side or shift unless I shift it. I have used it to carry 3- 12packs (the long skinny kind) and once I got on the bike, it was perfectly comfortable. 

It's very waterproof and I can't imagine what I'd have to do to break it. I've used it as a carry-on when flying, and a boat bag on the ocean and every time it's performed great.

Even with it's enormous size, I've never really felt like it was slowing me down, even in a headwind. Of course, I'm 6'2", 220#...

It's a lot easier to get access to a messenger bag when riding, but as a commuter, I rarely need to get into my bag until I reach my destination.


----------



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

dawgcatching said:


> Anyone have an opinion on the Chrome messenger stuff, bag vs. backpack? I ride to work 2x per week, about 22 miles each way (a little over 1 hour on the road, and about 2 hours if I ride the singletrack trail). I have been using my wife's ArcTerryx backpack, and would like to step up to something cycling-specific. I would also use this bag around town-I run many errands on my bike.
> 
> Chrome bags look nice. Any opinion whether the messenger bag would be better than the backpack style? Having not ridden a messenger-style pack, do they stay stable when sprinting (I have a big gear on my fixie and have to sprint up hills to make it to the top) or on somewhat technical singletrack? I am looking at either the Metropolis bag or the Ranchero backpack.



I've got a Chrome Metropolis. LOVE IT! I've taken a couple falls on the bag. It doesn't have ANY signs of a wreck. I did a bit of christmas shopping yesterday. It served me well. It's incredibly waterproof as well. I've yet to get my laptop wet even in a torrential downpour.

Cinch it up tight. Wear it high. It's stable as hell. Doesn't move and is very comfortable.

Yes, my back gets a lilttle swampy with it. I'm willing to live with that.


----------



## minneso (Nov 25, 2001)

*Chrome Metro and TransAlp here*

I use a Camelback TransAlp or Large Chrome. 22 miles each way, road bike on city streets.

TransAlp
+ Rock steady and has built in camelback compartment. Seems much cooler than the Chrome once it reaches 100+ degrees.
- I wouldn't trust the water resistant cover it came with in the rain. When using the handlebar drops it acts like a large wind brake.

+ Tons of space and very high workmanship. Water proof while on the bike. Seems to be much more aero than a backpack. **I use a camelback UnBottle bladder loose in the main compartment.
- Seems to require frequent minor position adjustments during my ride. It's a large open bag, harder to keep everything organized.
/ The funky buckle is convenient, while bring plenty of comments from co-workers and complete strangers.

HTH Eric


----------



## darbo (Dec 9, 2002)

*Chrome Kremlin and Ortlieb pack*

I use both -- the Chrome is great, probably the most stable messenger bag i've ever used. Easy to cinch it down tight while on the move for out-of-saddle uphill fixed slogs. However, it's still never going to be as absolutely rock-solid stable as a good pack, but i had the same concern in using a messenger bag, and have been satisfied with the chrome.

Plus, it's super durable, i've carried all kinds of heavy loads (case of beer, load of groceries) with no hint of split seams.


----------



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

simoriah said:


> I've got a Chrome Metropolis. LOVE IT! I've taken a couple falls on the bag. It doesn't have ANY signs of a wreck. I did a bit of christmas shopping yesterday. It served me well. It's incredibly waterproof as well. I've yet to get my laptop wet even in a torrential downpour.
> 
> Cinch it up tight. Wear it high. It's stable as hell. Doesn't move and is very comfortable.
> 
> Yes, my back gets a lilttle swampy with it. I'm willing to live with that.


I'd seen some stuff online about the "secret stash pocket" on the Chrome bags... went looking for some hidden pocket and figured that it wasn't that well hidden. I emailed Chrome about the pocket 20 minutes ago. Got a response back.... After owning the bag for about 6 months and LOOKING for the pocket... I STILL HADN'T FOUND IT! I was amazed when... OMG! There it is! 

Ah, well... i"m done rambling.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*Chrome*

I love my Chrome Messenger bag and I have tried all types of bags for carrying stuff on my commutes.. I used to commute 13 miles each way and now I only commute 4 miles each way and I have never had a problem. I have had mine about a year. The reason I bought one was because Arby mentioned his and had a picture of it and I figured if it is good enough for him then it would be worth a try.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I started commuting about 2 months ago and went through the same thing you are.

I ended up buying the chrome citizen. It looks big on the floor but feels small on your back.
It never moves around. I have never taken it off road but it is pretty stable.

I don't carry much in mine but if I were to do it over again I would consider the Metropolis model. That said, I really like my citizen and it gets the job done for me.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

simoriah said:


> I'd seen some stuff online about the "secret stash pocket" on the Chrome bags... went looking for some hidden pocket and figured that it wasn't that well hidden. I emailed Chrome about the pocket 20 minutes ago. Got a response back.... After owning the bag for about 6 months and LOOKING for the pocket... I STILL HADN'T FOUND IT! I was amazed when... OMG! There it is!
> 
> Ah, well... i"m done rambling.


secret stash---do you mean kinda on the sides of the bag?

j


----------



## darbo (Dec 9, 2002)

*yep*



jeremyb said:


> secret stash---do you mean kinda on the sides of the bag?
> 
> j


pretty cleverly obscured velcro pocket in a fold on one side of the bag, i just had to look over my bag for a minute to remember where it was. Inner lining also comes out partially, meaning the space between the lining and outer bag is made for mischief.


----------



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

jeremyb said:


> secret stash---do you mean kinda on the sides of the bag?
> 
> j


if you're looking at the front of the bag, the bottom right corner... look at the seams. There's velcro in the seams.... the secret pocket.

I was beginning to think the secret pocket WAS between the liner and the bag, itself! Shows how much I knew.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

simoriah said:


> if you're looking at the front of the bag, the bottom right corner... look at the seams. There's velcro in the seams.... the secret pocket.
> 
> I was beginning to think the secret pocket WAS between the liner and the bag, itself! Shows how much I knew.



oh crap thats awesome. ive got my chrome here with me as i rode to work today, thanks for the tip. hopefully criminals dont hang out on RBR and they also dont just take the entire bag either.

j


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

I've owned my Metropolis for about a week and I've been searching for it every day since I got it. Either I'm a jackass, or it's pretty well hidden. Thanks!




joe


----------



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

JoeDaddio said:


> I've owned my Metropolis for about a week and I've been searching for it every day since I got it. Either I'm a jackass, or it's pretty well hidden. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's pretty well hidden. If in doubt, undo the velcro that secures the inner and outer shell of the bag. Pull the inner shell out so you're looking at the inside of the outermost layer of material. It should be pretty obvious where the secret pocket is from this point-of-view.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*hidden area?*

I thought the hidden area was only in the bigger bag? I have the Metropolis and I hjave never seen one?


----------



## simoriah (Jul 21, 2005)

commutenow said:


> I thought the hidden area was only in the bigger bag? I have the Metropolis and I hjave never seen one?


It's really well hidden. I may have to get my camera out tonight just to take some pictures for the non-believers.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*We need pictures*

I have had my Metro about a year or so. Do the older ones have a hidden area? I thought my LBS asked the people at Chrome and they said that size does not have a hidden area? Mine turns out to be a citizen and it does not have a secret place. Darn!


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

heres some pics:

first is the closed seam second when opened.


----------



## cbbaron (Apr 18, 2003)

commutenow said:


> I thought the hidden area was only in the bigger bag? I have the Metropolis and I hjave never seen one?


I noticed it in my Metro because I could tell there was an extra layer of the outer material in one corner of the bag. I have a yellow bag so it probably is more obvious than on a darker bag.
Still I never use it.
Craig


----------



## timfire (Dec 13, 2001)

*Former Messenger says Backpack!*

OK, time to pull the (former) messenger card!

After having to wear a messenger bag day in and day out, I'm no longer a fan of wearing one. Those cycling-specific backpacks are heaven.

The instability of the bag is actually pretty minor. You learn to balance it pretty quickly. The problem I have with them is that they shift the weight to one side, so you end up twisting your back funny, and ever-so-slighly leaning to the side. Seriously, my left shoulder use to be stronger than my right. If there's nothing in the bag you don't really notice. But when you're carrying a bunch of stuff, it becomes really obvious. Also, when you're carrying something really heavy, there's the potential that it'll cut off circulation to your arm (happened a couple of times).

Ahh, but cycling specific backs... On a regular backpack, the straps are too close together, so they pinch your neck. On a cycling-specifc backpack, the straps are spaced out. (If you're handy with a thread and needle, you can re-space the straps on a regular backpack, I did.) The weight is also centered, and because you have two straps instead of one, you won't notice weight as much.

What messenger bags are good for is getting stuff in and out of bag. That's what they are designed for. If you're a professional messenger, where every second counts, a proper messenger bag is the only way to go. But if you're commuting, you don't need to go in and out of the bag 100+ times a day. Go for a backpack.


----------



## 867-5309 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Backpack*

I commute every day 20-25 miles RT. Go with the backpack. It is easier to sew reflective tape on--and you cant have enough reflective tape. I own a Deuter, but am saving up for a Chrome because they are waterproof as well.


----------

